# Stanky Quater.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey everybody! Here's more retahdedness from Cap'n Pickle Fork.
There were millions of skeeter larvae in that ditch! I fear tomorrow!!!!!






Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*You my friend are an amazing and entertaining shooter and your feet are driving me wild. LOL!*

*Yea you really knocked the snot otta that one.*

*Love that sound.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I honestly owe it all to you and your tutelage, Darrell. My feet are mine, though!

What a great ringtone that sound would be.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kick ass brother,I have a follow up topic please comment!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You talkin' 'bout that sweet rifle? A fella comes around about once a year to the Shark Tooth Fest. He sells a similar weapon. I bought one that hold and shoots ten of the skinny bands, I'll ask my boys where it is. They shoot it.....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> I honestly owe it all to you and your tutelage, Darrell. My feet are mine, though!
> 
> What a great ringtone that sound would be.


*Ring Tone yea,*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Hey everybody! Here's more retahdedness from Cap'n Pickle Fork.
> There were millions of skeeter larvae in that ditch! I fear tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*It's hard to beat the sound of a Fart but this one does it.*
*Great Shootin!*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting and I have always admired folks who know the names of the trees and plants around them.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting, what sort of camera are you using CapnJoe?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a geek, DH. But I have a slinger!!!

Jim, it's a gopro camera. I bought it for my guide business, but I won't be legal to guide for another two weeks. I test tomorrow morning.
I figured there's no better way to capture a fishing trip than a camera on your head.
I'll let the customers put it on for a POV fishing trip, then sell it back to them., Like they do at Dizknee World with the roller coasters. For 15 buck you can get a picture of yourself in sheer terror! A sucker a minute, Jim....


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot and that quarter shore let out a **** of a scream.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You are the pickle fork demon sending those quaters off a screamon. Joe, I've noticed through your videos your love of nature, both wildlife and fauna. Have you ever taken a serious shot at an animal or bird. Somehow, I can't picture you doin that, but then again? Anyway thanks for sharin another cappyjoe feature presentation. Love the comic releif.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

There is definitely some blood on my hands. However, I, am an "Adam" as my mom and auntie used to say. I love all the critters and the plants.
They are a gift and I intend to enjoy them in a most robust fashion! Knowing this trivial information is just my way of saying thanks to God.

Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

You got it man, and stay true to yourself.


----------

